# CKD cut log



## Josh99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm goin to be doin a cut with the CKD diet and thought I will log to see my progress. I'll post up my plan for anyone who wants to know what I'm going by.
Diet Requirements Mon. to Fri.

The phrase "working smarter, not harder" applies here more than any diet one has tried. One must fully understand what they must do in order to optimize their goal. To set a CKD up, one cannot just expect to cut all carbs in the diet, train hard, and lose fat! Although some have come up with variations to this plan, the one stated in this article, I have found, has worked for myself (it got me to 6% BF), and other clients I???ve trained to the leanest, hardest they???ve ever been.

First, to set up the diet, write down your lean mass weight. Not your total weight, dough boy. If you weigh 200, but have 20% bodyfat, your lean mass weight would be around 160 pounds. Multiply this by one, getting your grams of protein requirements for a day. Make sure you eat at least one gram of protein/pound of lean mass! This is important in recovery from workouts and enough nitrogen retention to keep muscle. Next, multiply by four, to get your protein calories. Here, it is 640.

The rest of your caloric requirements for the day should be fat. Here is the catch: you must eat fat to burn fat. There???s no way around it. There are many advantages to dietary fat on this diet: Feeling of fullness since fat digestion is slow (less hunger), tastes great, and lowers blood glucose levels (lowering insulin and allow all the fat burning hormones to do their job).

So how much fat? I always recommend starting out with a 500 calorie deficit from your maintenance calories. If you don???t know, it is usually 15 times body weight (full body weight here) depending on an individuals metabolic rate. So here, the example would need 3000 calories a day to maintain weight, and 2500 calories to begin fat loss.

2500 minus 640 (protein calories) is 1860 which works out to be around 206 fat grams a day. Now as you go deeper into the diet, and find the need to restrict calories more, you must cut fat calories, not protein.

The Weekend Carb Load

Since muscle glycogen is the main source of energy for anaerobic exercise such as weight training, we cannot simply deplete all stores while working out and not fill them back up. If that does happen, be rest-assured that the body WILL use protein for fuel then. But this won???t happen on the CKD.

Your one and a half days of "freedom" allow you to do two things: First, reward your carb cravings from the previous days, allowing you to enjoy pleasures like pizza, pasta, breads, etc. Second, eating these things are physiologically rewarding as insulin levels run high, storing amino acids and carbs, as glycogen, into the depleted muscle allowing you to be able to workout again the following week.

Your "carb-up" should begin Friday night and last until around midnight Saturday. Now the next important issue to address is how many carbs. Some lucky individuals find that they eat whatever they want for the 24-30 hour time interval and receive perfect glycogen compensation, while others rely on a better statistical number.

What has been recommended by other authors of the CKD is 10-12 grams of carbs per kilogram of lean mass. Again, time to do math. Our example had 160 pounds of lean mass, so divide that by the conversion factor of 2.2, and we get roughly 73 kg.

100 Grams of easily digested liquid carbs along with around half as many grams of carbs in protein (here 50) as a whey shake or something of that nature should be taken right after the last workout (which I will address in the workout section of the article) when insulin sensitivity will be at its greatest.

A few hours later this individual will start to spread the remaining 630 grams of carbs, along with the important number of 160 grams of protein (remember, keep this constant) during the remainder of the compensation period.

So what about dietary fat? I know you???re reminding yourself, "Didn???t this guy mention pizza?" Yes, I did. And here???s why. During the first 24-30 hours of carbing up, the body will use all dietary carbohydrates to refill glycogen, protein for rebuilding, and get this: fat for energy. Still?

Just like the previous five and a half days. Makes sense. When all the carbohydrates are being used for more important functions (muscle), what else is there to be used? However, you can???t just eat all the fat you want. Keep grams of fat intake below your body weight in kilograms. Again, here our example will keep is fat below 73 during the carb-fest.

By anecdotal reports, this should keep fat regain minimal to nil. Keeping fat intake extremely low has even caused some extra fat burning during the carb up!

As stated before, some dietary fat should be eaten to slow digestion and keep sugar levels stable. Whether it be saturated, unsaturated, or essential fats, is the dieter???s decision. All have nine calories per gram. (Note: there is a claim that essential fatty acids such as flax seed oil increase insulin sensitivity within the muscle cells, in turn, increasing glycogen intake.)

In Case You Missed It

So here???s how it breaks down during the week: Sunday through Friday afternoon , you will follow the low carb diet outlined above. Eat fat and protein all day everyday except on workout days because after workouts, you will need to consume strictly just protein???no fat or carbs.

Some have found to enjoy a protein shake afterwards because they are easily digested. Do whatever works for you. But fat is not logical since you want the protein to fuel the healing process as quickly as possible and fat will only slow it down.

Friday afternoon, around two hours before your last workout of the week, eat two to three pieces of fruit. This will get your body/liver ready to start the carb loading and give you some energy for that final, dreadful workout (trust me, during the first few weeks, you will not want to do that final workout, but you must). Then from Friday night until Saturday at midnight or until bed, eat those carbs!

This I what I'm goin to use as my guide. My schedule is weird tho cause I commute to my college and it is 30 minutes from my house and after I'm done with my classes I usually work from like 2-9:30 so I don't have alot of chances to eat so I have been doin a modified form of IF you can say lol.


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mon 11/21*. Depletion workout
** * * Flat bench
185x11
175x8
155x8
** * * Wide grip Tbar
55x20,18,15
** * * * Incline DB
50x20,12,8
** * * *Front grip lat pull
130x15,13
110x13
** * * Decline DB
60x16,9
50x10
** * * Shrugs
225x20,20,12
** * * *Flies
100x22,13
90x11
** * * Reverse fly
60x28,12,8
** * * *V bar pulldown
170x15
150x10
130x8
** * * Close grip Tbar machine
130x12
110x15,11

After this workout I had 2 scoops of whey isolate and I was hungry so I went to the cad and got 4 eggs with cheese and 3 slices of ham 

Total macros for meal
Fat-31g
Carb-8g
Protein-111g
Cals-847

To much protein and not enough fat. Won't be able to eat again till like 10pm today but I might buy some almonds to get some fat cals but they have like 6g carbs a serving


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

will monitor you progress 
What are your current stats and wher are you trying to go? 

Lyle Mcdonald's book is great 




Where in Fl are you?


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Knew I forgot something lol. I'm not for sure what I weigh will weight tomorrow but I'm around 185. I'm goin for a six pack and to get around 5-8% bf And I will be getting calipers to measure. Right now I hav a semi visible 4 pack and you can see some definition in obliques. I will eventuAlly take some pics when I get the chance
I'm in sunrise FL and I go to FAU


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Knew I forgot something lol. I'm not for sure what I weigh will weight tomorrow but I'm around 185. I'm goin for a six pack and to get around 5-8% bf And I will be getting calipers to measure. Right now I hav a semi visible 4 pack and you can see some definition in obliques. I will eventuAlly take some pics when I get the chance
> I'm in sunrise FL and I go to FAU


 

OK cool   will keep updated to your progress 
from 
The ole man!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

Florida Atlantic?


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fat-169g
Protein-227g (way to much)
Carbs-18g
Calories-2546

I weighed 184 when I got home after like 12 hour fast


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tues 22*
** * * Military press
115x11,6
95x7
** * *DB press
35x14,11
30x10
** * Preacher curl
60x20,12
50x16
** * *Skull crusher
50x21,19,12
** * * Leaning lat raise
20x15,15
** * * Hammer curls
30x15,12
** * * Rope pull downs
70x12
50x15,6
** * * V bar pull down
50x20,15
** * * DB curls
25x15,12

Today when I was on the way to the gym I got stuck in traffic and I had just taken jacked so I wanted to get out of my car and beat the crap out of all the retards driving lol. Also this dude at the gym was using 3 machines! That pissed me off so bad


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Calories-2373
Fat-163g
Carbs-16g
Protein-191g

I don't know if I'm in ketosia yet I might be. Today I had breakfast at around 7am, protein shake at 10:30 after workout, had a egg and chicken salad with ranch at like 12, then didn't eat again till I got home from work at 10:40pm. Still got my macros in tho


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 23, 2011)

182 this morning


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't plan this week that good. I forgot that Thursday was thanks giving so I decided to have my carb up early. But now I think I'm goin to cut out carb ups and just go straight keto diet cause I don't like carb ups. 
Last night I did a like conditioning workout is was
200 yard sprit 
30 bicycle cruches
20 pushups
15 pull ups
Jog around whole football field once
10 high jumps in a row

I did that circuit 2 times with like 5 min rest in-between the two.

And this was my workout this morning
Friday 25th
** * * Leg press
450x25
540x20
** * *Squat*
135x8
225x15,15
245x7
** * *Leg press*
540x18,16,15
** * *ABS
Burnout

And after this I did as many sets of sprints as I could, this was all fasted


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Also since I'm not goin to be doin carb ups any more I'm changing my workout routine

Monday- back 15mins cardio after workout
Tuesday-30mins cardio
Wed- shoulder/arms
Thursday-30 mins cardio
Friday-legs HIIT
Saturday-off
Sunday-chest HIIT

All of the weight lifting workouts are at most 50 mins long but most the time 30-45 minutes. I do short rest periods in-between sets at most a minute


----------



## Josh99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunday Nov 27
** * * Incline DB*
50x12
70x9
75x6,6
** * *Incline BB
155x8
165x5
155x5,5
** * * Inclune DB flies*
45x10,12,10,7
** * * DB shrugs
85x20,15,13
** * *Skulls superset to CG press
3 sets
** * *Single arm Tri pulldown
30x15,15


----------



## Josh99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ima start doin 531 training while doin straight keto diet and see what happens. Also this is the last time in changing my routine and diet lol

Also right now I'm not worrying bout calories that much cause I am just tryin to stay satisfied so I dint eat carbs but after I have been in Leto for like a week or two I'll cut back calories. 
Bench
245 1rep max
60%=147
65%=160
70%=175
75%=185
80%=195
85%= 210
90%=220
95%=235

Squat 1 rep max 370
60%=225
65%=240
70%=260
75%=275
80%=295
85%=315
90%=330
95%=350

Deads 1 rep max 320
60%=190
65%=210
70%=225
75%=240
80%=255
85%=270
90%=290
95%=305

Sunday squat
Tuesday bench
Thusday dead
Saturday military

WED NOV 30
** * * *Bench
5x195
5x210
5+-220 barely 4
** * * *Incline DB
60x10,8
55x7,10
** * * * Decline DB
65x11,7,7,6
** * * **Tri push*
70x15
50x16,15
30x15

THURS NOV 31*
** * * Dead Lifts
240x5. **
255x5
270x5+ (7)
** * *BB rows
135x12
155x12
175x8,8
** * * * Low row machine
3 plates-8
2 plates-8,10,9
** * * * High row
2 45s 1 25-10,9,7
** * * DB shrugs
85x11,10,11 forearms were dead*
And some just random ab work when I got home


----------

